# Heater & A/C will NOT turn off



## forevermemorable (Jan 27, 2016)

My Draft Inducer Motor and the main fan that blows air into our vents does not turn off! The only way I can turn it off is by flipping the breaker off. As soon as I turn the breaker back on, the Draft Inducer Motor and main fan that blows air into our vents immediately starts blowing! With regards to the thermostat...I have turned it off, but this does not make the Draft Inducer Motor or main fan stop! I remove the batteries and it does NOT make the Draft Inducer Motor or main fan stop! Only by flipping the breaker does everything shut off. Now, the heater lights up and works perfectly and blows hot air into vents AND the air conditioner works perfectly and blows cold air into vents. If I lower the heat to below the current temperature, the heat does turn off, but again the Draft Inducer Motor and the main fan continue to blow air!

In the last 6 months, I have changed the following: Dual Run Capacitor, Run Capacitor, Pressure Switch, Flame Rollout Limit Switch, and air filter every 3 months! Lastly, I changed the Control Board a year ago. The fuse is not broken!

This is on York unit that is 10+ years old and resides on the top roof of our condominium.


----------



## infinair (Jun 23, 2017)

I think you may need some exhaust fans! 
A building needs a well ventilation system for the comfortable of the officers and help care for the building (Helena Ripley, 2015). According to the research in the United States, people spend about 90% of their time indoors (Dustin DeTorres, 2015). The effect of ventilation is delivering the fresh air into the building and keeping the air flowing. A good ventilation system design can decrease the budget and save the energy. However, a good system design is not enough. The performance of ventilation equipment is as well as important. Here are some reasons of why outstanding ventilation equipment is as important.
Some mixed flow fans, roof mounted fans and sidewall exhaust fans are very useful!


----------



## infinair (Jun 23, 2017)

You give me a good idea!


----------

